# hinnehmen oder auf Ersatz pochen



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Dezember 2014)

hallo buffies,

 

im Moment laufen ja bei zig Internetseiten und Unternehmen Weihnachtsgewinnspiele bzw. Adventskalender-mit-Chance-auf Gewinne

 

die meisten werden ja gesponsort, also haben keine "eigenen" Gewinne

 

hab mir 3 vertrauenswürdige rausgesucht (meine Bank, eine Musikfachzeitschrift und Sky)

bei Sky hab ich z.B. heute nicht teilgenommen, weil man da das Fußballpaket vergünstigt gewinnen konnte mit nem "*" dran...ne, I don´t mag Fußball so much 

bei meiner Bank hab ich noch nie was gewonnen

 

aber siehe da, heute kam Post direkt vom "Sponsor" und ein Brief dabei, daß ich einen Preis gewonnen hätte: Blue-Tooth-Minitastatur

 

war auch gut verpackt, aber schon beim aufmachen des eigentlichen Kartons wunderte ich mich, das mir die Noppenfolie entgegenquoll statt um die Tastatur zu sein

 

kurzum: die Tastatur wurde vorher benutzt, untendrunter sind Kratzer und eine tiefe Einkerbung und auf der linken Seite haben die Ecken "Fallmacken" also ist sie auch schon auf den Boden gefallen...

 

 

 

würdet ihr da jetzt auf Ersatz pochen?

oder einfach hinnehmen, weil hat ja nur paar Klicks gekostet 

 

nichtsdestotrotz finde ich es schade, daß benutzte Ware für nen Gewinnspiel herhalten muss...fänd ich selbst beim "Wichteln" auf Arbeit peinlich

 

ich überlege aber noch, ob ich dies der Fachzeitschrift mitteile, also die das Adventsspiel veranstalten..


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich würd dem Veranstalter ne freundliche Mail inkl. Fotos schicken. Vorallem wenn das Paket nicht von der Zeitschrift selbst, sondern wirklich vom Sponsor verschickt wurde. Das kann u.a. n schlechtes Bild auf die Redaktion werfen und mit etwas Glück kriegst noch n Goodie hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Mayestic (10. Dezember 2014)

Auf keinen Fall auf sich beruhen lassen, bleib aber nett und sachlich.

Der arme Call-Center-Agent kann auch nix dafür. 

Allerdings kann es sein das du dich auf längere Wartezeiten einstellen musst.

Ich hab das bei Pearl.de erlebt.

Eines dieser TV-Angebote die als Köder verwendet werden um Kunden auf die Seite zu locken.

20 Minuten nach TV-Ausstrahlung ist das Angebot aktiv.

Ich hab bestellt und erst kam die Ware fehlerhaft an und der Austausch dauerte dann ca. 5 Wochen.

War halt ein kostenloses Produkt was nur Porto kostete. 

Daher, verdient haben die an mir letztendlich auch nix außer das ich sie danach geblockt habe weil sie massiven Email-Werbeterror betrieben haben und jetzt nachdem ich die Emailadresse gelöscht habe bekomme ich plötzlich Briefe und Kataloge zugeschickt. Dabei wollte ich doch nur ne neue Digitalwaage für die Küche haben *jammer*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Dezember 2014)

gab bei Pearl mal so'n Messerset umsonst, kam fix an, war heil. Und alle drölf wochen kommt ne mail mit kostenlosen angeboten. Oh und einmal n katalog.

Das wars.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Dezember 2014)

Pearl hat sich bei mir eigentlich "brav" verhalten. Die zig Newsletter konnte man alle deaktivieren und seitdem kommt auch keiner mehr. Und das eine Papierblättchen das die im Jahr senden, kommt eh direkt aufs Altpapier mit der restlichen Werbung von anderen Firmen die eh jeden Tag kommt. Mediamarkt ist da schlimmer, die senden mir jede Woche so n Papierchen mit ihren Lockangeboten.


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Auf jeden Fall freundlich hinschreiben und ein paar Bilder beifügen. Vielleicht hast du ja glück und bekommst ersatz. Toi toi toi


----------

